# Off-road plowing - 2miles of rocky dirt rd



## Off-Grid Bumpkin (May 18, 2017)

Hello.

Newbie on this site.

My hasty search seemed to be thin on results and impatience mixed with insomnia has taken grip tonight. 

I am interested in finding options for an off-road home in the middle of nowhere. It's a country rocky dirt road that is not maintained by county; so, the question I’ve been meaning to ask.....

What really works in the boonies? 

We are at about 9,000 ft in southern Colorado. The country dirt road is about 9 to 14 ft wide with very few travelers and is about 2 miles long one-way. There is one steep hill (guessing 6 to 10% grade at one point) that has a lot of rock popping out of it all the time. Rocks the size of peas to softballs are always growing on it; occasionally soccer ball size ones start to peak thru and get pulled out. It does get a minimal maintenance grading every one to three years to smooth out washboarding and washouts, etc.... but nothing else.

My rear-chained 4wd Kioti DK45s plow is not making the grade anymore for snow. The Kioti has done OK in the past 8 years pushing snow, but is just getting too beat up; especially with heavy wet snow (around 5 or more inches). Two to four foot drifts are not unusual with the winds we get & I've seen taller of course. The blade was made for light to medium snow…. Think for a Bobcat.

What heavy piece of equipment with a blade attached would work well out in the sticks? I’m looking to clear the 2 miles of road (No black-top).

4x4 backhoe?
Wheel loader?
Grader?

2000 era or older as I assume anything else will be out of reach on the initial investment. I’d like to keep the Kioti for work around the house. Figured a backhoe or loader could always be used. Grader would be not as useful, but still a thought based on keeping road maintained.

FWIW, I have an option on an old 80’s(?) Deuce (M35) truck that could be rigged to hold a plow.


What kind of plow?


Any links to old posts on this subject? Again, my hasty search seemed to be thin on results.



Thanks in advance!



Cheers


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Older thread that may help kick start it....

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/plowing-on-gravel.91165/

Google searches work better I've found and will bring up threads on this site.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds like one for Buff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Sounds like one for Buff.


The "off road" part or the "bumpkin" part?

First choice for me would be grader. Second the M35 (with twin .50s on a turret).

Trip edge municipal plow....possibly a one way but reversible would be better.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark is on the something with the 50 calibers, I would just use those for hunting though...... The flame thrower would be for melting snow.

You have any pics?...... It always helps out


----------



## Off-Grid Bumpkin (May 18, 2017)

Those drifts & snow banks do ice up into mini glaciers after about a day or two if the sun & wind haven't melted them; so, I've ordered two 50 cals with a hood mounted flame thrower for the deuce. Sling shot & M80s for the GF. 

Here are some old photos…. They may help.

Doesn't do the steep road justice…. And these are photos when the road was much much better.

Thanks for the link and insight.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Off-Grid Bumpkin said:


> Those drifts & snow banks do ice up into mini glaciers after about a day or two if the sun & wind haven't melted them; so, I've ordered two 50 cals with a hood mounted flame thrower for the deuce. Sling shot & M80s for the GF.
> 
> Here are some old photos…. They may help.
> 
> ...


My family in Wyoming have driveways very similar to that, some areas are in pretty good shape and other not so mulch.
They use a 12' HLA 4000 plow on a New Holland TV6070 and a JD 6175m, they also use skids with blowers in tight areas around the barns/corrals that are prone to drifting. They did put rubber edges on the plows to help it roll over rocks easier.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Off-Grid Bumpkin said:


> Those drifts & snow banks do ice up into mini glaciers after about a day or two if the sun & wind haven't melted them; so, I've ordered two 50 cals with a hood mounted flame thrower for the deuce. Sling shot & M80s for the GF.
> 
> Here are some old photos…. They may help.
> 
> ...


Just curious - it looks so flat in the pictures - how do you keep track if where the road is when it's blowing hard, or before you have banks built up? Do you stake the entire road?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Seems like the perfect job for the 100 gallon water heater plow...



I hate to agree with him due to his already large ego...But..Buffy is on to something...

How is the road maintained in the summer months?...Might wanna look into a road grader...But decent ones can be pricey


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Seems like the perfect job for the 100 gallon water heater plow...
> 
> I hate to agree with him due to his already large ego...But..Buffy is on to something...
> 
> How is the road maintained in the summer months?...Might wanna look into a road grader...But decent ones can be pricey


Sure


----------



## Off-Grid Bumpkin (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for the replies folks.

I think the road is a little steeper than the photos lead you to believe because it is a very open area without trees. Here are a few more that do a little better job of capturing the road. It really is only one stretch that gets pretty steep on this 2-mile jaunt. The rest is flat or gently rolling.

When a good storm rolls in and I'm not on it, differentiating between the road, ditches and lots becomes almost impossible. Gone off-roading a couple times. Becomes very apparent very quickly. Almost rolled the tractor once.... so..... I'm VERY very careful about that. I don't have permission yet from other land owners to put up stakes.

This 2-mile stretch of road may get a grader once every year; sometimes once every two or three years. It only gets graded to a maintenance level and I haven't seen any road base thrown down in 10-years.

Now have a new guy who wanted to move out of the city that likes to drive 60mph on it in his truck and then brake hard around bends. Making it so much smoother every pass he makes: Not. The wash boarding in some areas are teeth rattling even at 5mph.

With the latter becoming a nuisance, may just stop dinkerin with the road and getting an old used snowcat or tracked ATV to drive the bottom and drive out from the blacktop that county maintains. But I'm hoping he will figure it out before he totally destroys his truck and our roads.

Always love that...
"i hate the city! Wanna move to the country! [then move to the country] .... In country/DAMN IT,,, why dont I have city lights, roads, sewers, utilities, etc, etc!?! What are all these cows and other critters doing out without leashes!!!!! Damn it.... I'm gonna make this more like the city" -----They're just nuts.

But I digress.

50 cal, flame thrower and sling shot on order ;>

Thanks again.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Off-Grid Bumpkin said:


> Thanks for the replies folks.
> 
> I think the road is a little steeper than the photos lead you to believe because it is a very open area without trees. Here are a few more that do a little better job of capturing the road. It really is only one stretch that gets pretty steep on this 2-mile jaunt. The rest is flat or gently rolling.
> 
> ...


Yes that grade looks a lot steeper in the new pics. How many HO use this road or is it all yours? If clearing this road and the expense is all on you I like the idea of some sort of track machine to get you to the maintained road way. I'm thinking a ag tractor with a 12ft blade - pusher or something like that military vehicle you mentioned in your upper post with plow and chains of course.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

The Sno Cat sounds like your best bet if it's in the budget. I imagine having that (and not having to mess with the road) would significantly reduce your stress levels when you get the heavier snowfalls and free up alot of your time. 

Could also get those Track N Go tracks that turns your truck into a tracked vehicle.


----------



## Off-Grid Bumpkin (May 18, 2017)

Snow removal is on the end-user. 

Was told the another set of city newbies called in for Emergency rescue once or twice (dialysis appt/something medical... & maybe cigarettes). My GF had to rescue the Rescue until a grader came in the first time.

Only have 4 full-timers (retirees & medical retirees) from my house to the County maintained blacktop road.... and think they are unable to fund anything really. I don't pry. If I help with roads, I ask for nothing.

Again, appreciate the input.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

It's the perfect driveway for a well placed snow fence. Do it right and you'll have very little to plow.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

TCLA said:


> It's the perfect driveway for a well placed snow fence. Do it right and you'll have very little to plow.


 Only 2 miles long, reach out to D. Trump, he might have extra material left over from the WALL??


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Seems like the perfect job for the 100 gallon water heater plow...
> 
> I hate to agree with him due to his already large ego...But..Buffy is on to something...
> 
> How is the road maintained in the summer months?...Might wanna look into a road grader...But decent ones can be pricey


I figured ewed spoot oof aboot a Ventrac being the tool for the job....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ventrac has a road grader attachment.

And a Snocat attachment.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Are ewe getting endorsement cheques too


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ventrac has a squatch hunting attachment two.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm in northern AZ at 7,000 feet. I live a little outside of town and many of the roads out here look similar, and we get high winds with big drifts like you talk about. Around here, that would be a road grader all the way. You could use the Kioti to bust the drifts with the bucket if needed. And you could maintain your road year round making it easier each season. That with some snow fencing would be my first vote. But, Buff is actually in your state and spends a lot of time in Wyoming and has pictures that look virtually identical to that. So, his advise is probably going to be as good as it gets. 

I would do whatever it takes to get permission to put in year round road markers on galvanized u channel sign posts. What is the situation with that? Do you just have a road easement through their property to access yours? Do you not have any right of way beyond the edge of the road?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ventrac has a squatch hunting attachment two.


Lol


----------



## Off-Grid Bumpkin (May 18, 2017)

Markers:
Think I'm going to have to make some calls and ask permission regardless of legal rights; honey versus vinegar. If good manners & honey don't work... we can skip to straight to sledge hammers and flame throwers. :hammerhead:


But then snow fence...

Snow fence:
Think easements wont be in deep enough. So... the calls help here.

Maybe cheaper to buy the land and find a sleigh and reindeer to get around 


Grader.... hmmm. Totally unfamiliar with them. Think my neighbor operated one back in his yoot.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Off-Grid Bumpkin said:


> Markers:
> Think I'm going to have to make some calls and ask permission regardless of legal rights; honey versus vinegar. If good manners & honey don't work... we can skip to straight to sledge hammers and flame throwers. :hammerhead:
> 
> But then snow fence...
> ...


You could get familiar with a grader in a short time. Not like you would be fine grading as there is no grades there. Just got to learn how to set your blade and adjust now and then and go slow. As far as staking it out why would this be a issue. You have right of way into your home.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Back in the day the code of the west said that you would help your neighbors out and this would be a non-issue


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Off-Grid Bumpkin said:


> Markers:
> Think I'm going to have to make some calls and ask permission regardless of legal rights; honey versus vinegar. If good manners & honey don't work... we can skip to straight to sledge hammers and flame throwers. :hammerhead:
> 
> But then snow fence...
> ...


The Wyoming DOT has a lot a great info aboot snow fences available online. To do conventional snow fence the "right way" can get a little costly. Another option is a living snow fence (Cedar/ Spruce trees) provide you get decent rain, if not set up a tank for a gravity fed drip and you'll have to haul water . You plant 3-4 rows of trees, put up a short snow fence (temporary) to catch snow to provide moisture to get the trees going and once the trees are established take the fence down. You can purchase trees (whips) and weed barrier through the soil conservation district, they should also be able to provide the drip irrigation supply's.

You've never mentioned a budget you had to work within.
At a minimum this would work: 
https://westslope.craigslist.org/hvo/6137227019.html
Hang a 9ft version of this off the front:
http://www.hlasnow.com/blades/3000.php
For road maintenance go with a 8" 950 with hydro angle and tilt 
https://www.rhinoag.com/products/la.../heavy-duty-rear-blades/#specifications-block

Then keep an eye oot for a 3pt mount Blower for drifts if deemed necessary


----------



## Off-Grid Bumpkin (May 18, 2017)

Thanks gents.

Guess we have come full circle in some ways...

Was wondering once I got into the $30K + range, would something like a heavier wheel loader or grader or 4x4 backhoe be better in the boonies since I have a 45hp tractor with an articulating blade. But now I see graders around $50k to $300k used :/ Was hoping around $45k would be the most I would need to go & could use for other things around the ranch area.... but now????

I have the 6x6 Deuce. Bit chewed up from rabbits and field mice, but I could put cash into that and slap an old 1960's(?) Wyoming Hwy plow on it.... my other neighbor has a retired truck and plow (stuck in reverse).

Trees....
Would love trees 
But... Mother nature has decided that trees are not allowed on this land (wind and sun make it too difficult) in most areas.

I like the 65-hp AG Deere... 

Saw a 544C Deere wheel loader for sale too. Has several thousand hours on it.

Starting to talk to neighbors about ideas now too.


----------



## Off-Grid Bumpkin (May 18, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> Back in the day the code of the west said that you would help your neighbors out and this would be a non-issue


You'd think that.

But let me tell ya.... have a hand foool of FOOLs that are a bit different out here. Um; I may fit a little in that "different" category (LOL), & does go with the territory. IMHO.... the frGGin WHINING/*****ing wusses & wannabes really need to move into a small town with paved roads & NOT in the steppe land boonies.

On the other hand. I have a hand full of buds here that are salt-of-the-Earth types.

Go figure. Guess that's life in general.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Off-Grid Bumpkin said:


> You'd think that.
> 
> But let me tell ya.... have a hand foool of FOOLs that are a bit different out here. Um; I may fit a little in that "different" category (LOL), & does go with the territory. IMHO.... the frGGin WHINING/*****ing wusses & wannabes really need to move into a small town with paved roads & NOT in the steppe land boonies.
> 
> ...


It's like that everywhere. Too many soft people moving into the mountains and out of town. They have no business trying to fend for themselves.

Try checking government equipment auctions. A lot of guys on here have gotten some pretty awesome equipment on the cheap. Another option, have no idea if it's within budget is a Unimog. They can handle a wide selection of implements. I still think that finding your equipment at auction, something that can be used all year, is the way to go for your price range.

What about contracting it out? 45K could probably bring in quite a bit of road base that can be compacted and crowned. You could pay a grader to smooth out the road and cut fresh bar ditches along the road. If it was crowned and compacted, someone with a pickup and plow could handle that after improvements if they knew what they were doing. And you would have a much nicer road year round.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> Unimog.


https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/6114764036.html
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/6143452290.html
https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/6137058054.html
https://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/6117119776.html
https://billings.craigslist.org/grd/6085804581.html


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Seems like they have come down in price a little bit. Some good looking machines!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Even one supposedly owned by Arrrrrrrrrnold isn't priced too bad. 
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/ctd/6128796828.html


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Even one supposedly owned by Arrrrrrrrrnold isn't priced too bad.
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/ctd/6128796828.html


Um although it's probably the cleanest one I've seen, and having the Arnold's signature is very cool, I think they added one to many zeros lol.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Their smoking crack for that price. And after Arnold drove it and found out it's not a high speed unit. It probably just sat.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Their smoking crack for that price. And after Arnold drove it and found out it's not a high speed unit. It probably just sat.


 I'm sure some speedo and gold chain wearing little guy with a nickel plated AK-47 wood buy it..
BTW Mogs that are importable to the US and less than 30yo go for good money. Ewe can find decommissioned Military Mogs overseas pretty cheap.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> I'm sure some speedo and gold chain wearing little guy with a nickel plated AK-47 wood buy it..


Ryan???


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ryan???


Doesn't say bourbon and flip flops.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> I'm sure some speedo and gold chain wearing little guy with a nickel plated AK-47 wood buy it..
> BTW Mogs that are importable to the US and less than 30yo go for good money. Ewe can find decommissioned Military Mogs overseas pretty cheap.


Don't them little guys drive Escalades lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> I'm sure some speedo and gold chain wearing little guy with a nickel plated AK-47 wood buy it..
> BTW Mogs that are importable to the US and less than 30yo go for good money. Ewe can find decommissioned Military Mogs overseas pretty cheap.


Yes and if you were overseas and found one to put it on the ship is surprisingly kinda reasonable.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Found your answer.....good 'ol internet


----------

